# Incubating Woma Eggs



## pythonhunter (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi first time incubating woma eggs temp and humidity going good it's holding 80-90. Percent temp between 31-32 but they look like this i candle them the and still have good veins running through due to hatch first week of march are they looking ok to you guys







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 21, 2017)

They look fine.
Just leave them be


----------



## marchs (Jan 22, 2017)

pythonhunter said:


> Hi first time incubating woma eggs temp and humidity going good it's holding 80-90. Percent temp between 31-32 but they look like this i candle them the and still have good veins running through due to hatch first week of march are they looking ok to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pythonhunter
I had a couple looking like this, lost 1 and the other recovered.
I discovered condensation had dripped on the egg for a few days - giving it that clear window appearance.
Watch moisture - almost worth putting layer of dry vermiculite around the far left one...
Leave them be. Fingers crossed. If there are veins then all's good.
marchs


----------



## pythonhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

marchs said:


> Pythonhunter
> I had a couple looking like this, lost 1 and the other recovered.
> I discovered condensation had dripped on the egg for a few days - giving it that clear window appearance.
> Watch moisture - almost worth putting layer of dry vermiculite around the far left one...
> ...



They are all great due to hatch the first week march but I found this last night






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

